# Would I look funny on this size horse??



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why do you care what other people think?

If you like the horse and he's what you want, go ahead and get him.

I have a 15.3 h horse, and I'm 5'1". I couldn't give a rat's behind whether or not random people think he's too big for me.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Wait, 16hh is _large_?


----------



## kat44bg (Sep 2, 2010)

No, I do not think so at all. I am 5"4 1/2 and look perfect on 16"2. I actually think it's a great size for you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

mumiinek said:


> Wait, 16hh is _large_?


For some people, yes.

Not everyone has bought into the 'bigger is better' idea.

Except for my 15.3 h guy, all my horses have been 14.2 h and under. No, they weren't ponies; they were Arabians.


----------



## Dock (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. I didn't think I would like funny


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> For some people, yes.
> 
> Not everyone has bought into the 'bigger is better' idea.


What does it have to do with "the bigger the better"?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Because 16 h IS a big horse, especially to smaller, more petite people.

Too many people think if it's not a genetic monstrosity at 17 h, it's not a 'real' horse.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

My morgan horse is 14.3 hands, and she's not a pony, she's just small.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

SR, Too bad too many people think that. I just have no clue what would me coming from a country where 17 hands is an average (our horses range between 16,7 and 17,7 hands) have to do with something like that. My horse is 17 hands and nobody will consider him tall, just average. And that is not because of any "the bigger the better", that is because people are used to seeing bigger horses everywhere around.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If 17 h is the average where you're from, then of course you wouldn't understand the mindset. :wink:

Too many people here in the U.S. think if it's not a monster sized horse, then it's not worthy of their regard.

Not sure how or why that even got started, but it did. :?


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

This is Molly, she was still a baby in this pic so I think she was about 16.2 then. She 17h now. I am 5'5


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am 5' 4" and the horse I lease is 17+. I have been told I look tiny on him and I have been told I look fine on him. Guess it depends on who's looking. Here's a picture. I don't like I look silly on him.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_You could have the same comparative fit if you rode a 14.2 round barrelled pony, or a flat sided warmblood.... _

_It isnt really about the horses height at all, but what their barrel is like._


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _You could have the same comparative fit if you rode a 14.2 round barrelled pony, or a flat sided warmblood.... _
> 
> _It isnt really about the horses height at all, but what their barrel is like._


Not always.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i'm about 5'5 give our take.....luna is 16 hands and abby is 14.2 so no you wouldn't look silly


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My thinking is that so long as you aren't too big for the horse you choose to comfortably carry you, then you can ride whatever the heck you want to. I am 5'5 and have ridden everything from a 13.2 QH to an 18 hand Percheron and I didn't look odd on any of them.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

crimson88 said:


> Not always.


_Obviously not always, but for the a lot of situations, yes._


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

For some people, yes. 

^ For me, anything over 15h is big. My discipline favors small - I currently have a 13.3h Arab 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Definitely not! I never look for any horse that's SHORTER than 16hh. My TB is 16.2 and my Percheron is 16.3.....And then my Paso Fino is 14.3....gotta look funny on him haha!


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

NO YOU WOULDNT! My sister is 5'2'' and Her horse Bakers Investment is 16.2h. While im 5'6'' my horse is 14.2h. Everyone looks perfect on a horse!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _It isnt really about the horses height at all, but what their barrel is like._


I agree with that.



> Wait, 16hh is large?


yes, I think 16 hands is Giant.


but OP,.. I don't think you would look silly. Get the horse you want!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think horses must be bigger in Europe. I had a cousin come over from the Czech Republic and she had ridden a tiny bit in her home country. She came over here and thought my horses were tiny! (they were 14.3 Arabians at the time). 

But my horses were actually kind of big for Arabians, and average for the place I boarded at, and they had all sorts of breeds. So I came to the conclusion that horses must be really big in Europe! 

Now my horses are 14.3 and 15.1. I think 16 hands is pretty tall, and 17 hands is huge! The only thing I have ever seen in the 17 hand range (in person) were draft horses. I have never seen a riding horses that size, but I am sure there must be some TB's and Warmbloods in that range. I just haven't seen them in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm about 5'3 and this is me jumping on Joe he was about 16.2 hands. Go with what you like and with what you feel good on.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm 5'2" (on a good day! LOL) and the lesson horse I ride is 16.2hh. I don't look silly on him but boy do I look really, really tiny, perched way up there!

This horse is built like a tank, he's a warmblood and while he's not all that tall, he is BIG and therefore looks a lot taller than he actually is. In addition to being short, I'm also built very small, so I look smaller than I really am. Add the two together and I've had people who thought I was a small child riding from a distance. 

I'm horse shopping right now, I'd *prefer* a 14hh to 15hh horse (currently have a 15.2hh horse) as it's a whole lot easier to care for a smaller horse. No stepstool needed to put on a bridle, stepladder to clip a bridle path and so forth, not to mention it's not much fun trying to lift a saddle way up in the air and not smack the horse with it. If I run into the perfect horse and he happens to be 18hh, I certainly wouldn't turn him down though. I could really care less if someone thinks I look tiny on my horse!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's my kiddo who was 6 at the time on a 16.2hh horse. She doesn't look silly, midgety perhaps, not sure how she can see where she's going with her helmet tipped and the ginormous girth that is needed to hold her itsy bitsy saddle on, makes the poor horse look tubby! 

Now I wouldn't go buy my small kiddo a huge horse, if I was buying her one, I'd be pony shopping. But, this horse is 20, completely beyond beginner safe and I know for sure that he's going to take care of her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nothing at all wrong with that Delfina. I think she looks adorable on that big old horse. Really reminds me of the horse I grew up on, he was about 16hh tall and about 14hh wide so I looked rather tiny on him too but he was the best mount a kid could ever ask for.









I never quite understood the whole "buy a pony for your kids to learn to ride on" thing. My thinking is, get them a good full sized horse in the beginning, then you don't have to worry about them outgrowing them physically and getting to big to comfortably ride the horse before they are ready to move up to a new one. They can stick with their big horse until they want something more advanced. I rode old Buck for quite a few years until I decided and Dad agreed that I was ready for something a little less plug-ish.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

My lesson horses as a kid were never any shorter than 16 hands.

Currently though, I have a 14.3 hh and a 15.2 hh. 16 hands seems gigantic to me...especially since most of the horses at my barn are below this height. I'm not used to seeing them any bigger. 

It is a shame, though, that many American equestrians are so obsessed with height. There is always an emphasis on BIG. As much as I love taller horses, I don't get the preoccupation with them. Hopefully it is a passing trend.
My vet is incredibly bias against shorter horses and is constantly making snide little remarks about my 14.3 hh ARAB mare (btw, I don't agree with some current breeding practices which seem to be striving for taller Arabians.)

OP, no. It's whatever YOU are comfortable on. Who cares if some random stranger may think you are too small. Life is too short to go on worrying about such things.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ I hear you. Anymore, I am perfectly content with my 14.2-15hh horses. Anything taller than that just gets a little hard to handle; not manners wise, just hard to bridle and hard to saddle and hard to get on without a step of some sort. My main guy is 14.3 and we are a perfect fit.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i kinda' disagree with the "everyone looks perfect on a horse" statement. my trainer was selling a teeeeeeny welsh pony for some big money hunter kid, and she looked RIDICULOUS posting at warp speed on that little motor! it was silly.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I never quite understood the whole "buy a pony for your kids to learn to ride on" thing.


I have a couple reasons I would prefer a pony for a kid.

A) A pony is a lot closer to the ground (I've fallen off the horse my kid is pictured on several times and let me tell you, it's a long way down!).

B) A pony is that much less horse to control. Physically, if the horse she is riding was to take off, she can't one-rein stop him. Now that particular horse isn't going to do anything 99.9% of the time but stand there going "duh" if anything was to happen (particularly if you flop off, been there, done that!) but you still have that .1% chance. She has successfully stopped the pony she also rides, when it spooked and took off once.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm 5ft 2in and my horse is a chunky 14.2hh dales mare who is as wide as she is tall (not fat). I personally feel more secure on the smaller horses (i feel the smaller the horse the less distance to fall). I recently have been riding a 17.2hh and to be honest i really don't like it. I just feel too high up but that's just my personal preference. I think as long as you are not literally paddling the horse and aren't too heavy for the horse it doesn't matter how small you go and with regards to the 16hh+ if you are comfortable go for it. It's just personal choice don't worry about what others think!!!!!!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Dock said:


> I am looking to buy a 16hh quarter horse. I am 5'3" would I look funny.


No worse than me, a 5'7" person on a 14.3hh QH mare. When I was looking, I was told that someone with my long legs needed something over 16hh. I'd need a crane to get on something that tall. I'm quite happy with my "short" horse.

If the horse is a good fit temperament and ability wise for you, then go for it and don't worry about the height.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

no not at all i think that would be a perfect size for you. im 5ft4 and i ride a 16hh horse.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think size has less to do with a given horse, than if he/she is suitable for the rider and his/her level of ability. 

I do think teens are often all gung-ho for a bigger horse, but very young riders and older folk (like me) need a shorter horse. One of the reasons I like Gypsies.

When many came to the Gypsy Horse from other breeds, they often searched around for taller Gypsies. If they found one, they soon realised that a 14.3 or taller Gypsy, is a whole lot more horse than (for example) a 14.3 Arabian. Almost all, eventually sold their taller Gypsies and sought something shorter. 

Very short riders on very tall horses, certainly have more difficulty in giving correct leg cues. Little people with huge horses, also might have difficulty in contolling a large horse and also mounting, if for some reason, the rider found himself on the ground with nothing to climb on to remount.

Many reason to fit the rider to the horse.

Lizzie


----------



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think you would look fine. Cause i'm 4 something and i'm very small and i've rode a 17 hh horse. So I think you would be fine since your not super super small and as long as you can control the horse you're set


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I do think teens are often all gung-ho for a bigger horse, but very young riders and older folk (like me) need a shorter horse. One of the reasons I like Gypsies.
> 
> Very short riders on very tall horses, certainly have more difficulty in giving correct leg cues. Little people with huge horses, also might have difficulty in contolling a large horse and also mounting, if for some reason, the rider found himself on the ground with nothing to climb on to remount.
> 
> ...


Eh, I don't like anything smaller than 15.3 because they size, in my opinion is ideal for what I want to do. It's a lot hard to get a small horse down a line while looking like a hunter. It certainly can be done and is all the time, but it's usually much harder and you have less margin for error.

That aside, I don't think 16 hh is a large horse at all and I certainly don't feel small on one. I'm much more comfortable on a 15.3-16.1 hh horse than I do on a smaller horse.

Anything over 14.2 and under 16 hh is classified as a small horse. Anything 16+ hands is considered a large horse. It's a all about perception though. If you don't feel over-mounted than you most likely aren't


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

5'3" on 16hh? You won't look silly! 

I do NOT agree with the whole "bigger is better" thing. The only problem is, I'm 5'7" and have CRAZY long legs... so I tend to need a larger horse so that my legs aren't a. dangling on the ground or b. swooshing back and forth, having no where to grip because I can't find the dang barrel! 

Right now, my horse is 17.2hh, which is large, but I'm used to it so it doesn't bother me. I look at him as though he is only 15hh, so it really is all about perspective. I used to have a 14.3hh arabian. It doesn't make a diference to me how big or small the horse is, as long as I'm not hurting him/ her, I have somewhere to put my leg, and they are capable of doing the discipline that I want.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

mumiinek said:


> SR, Too bad too many people think that. I just have no clue what would me coming from a country where 17 hands is an average (our horses range between 16,7 and 17,7 hands) have to do with something like that. My horse is 17 hands and nobody will consider him tall, just average. And that is not because of any "the bigger the better", that is because people are used to seeing bigger horses everywhere around.


OK. I have to ask. First of all, what is 16,7 and 17,7 hands? Is that using centimetres so it's 16 hands and 7 cm?

Secondly, assuming your 16,7 hands is the same as our (North American) 16.3 hands, what happened to all the horses over there? Did they get steroids? I looked up breeds in your part of the world. Here is the list from the University of Ljubljana: trotter, slovenian cold blood, warm blood, haflinger, noric, posavje, lipizzaner, hanoverian, throughbred, arab, quarter horse, appaloosa, icelandic. Of all of those, none regularly exceed 16.2 hands, those there are always a few that are unusually tall or short. I couldn't find a listing on the slovenian cold/warm bloods (too vague I think). The Posavje I found listed as a "small" horse, but couldn't find a measurement. 

So, excluding draft horses from my research, that leaves me wondering if maybe your 16,7 hands is a totally different measurement than ours? In North American, 1 hand is 4 inches or 10.16 cm. What is a hand over there? I have always assumed that a hand is a hand no matter where in the world. Maybe not!


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

The horse im riding here is a 17hh tb... lol i was tiny on him but when i rode him he felt like a 15hh horse


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

You won't look silly, trust me. I see small people ride tall horses all the time. Me? I have a different problem. I'm 5'2" and am bigger around than I am tall. (most of my weight is in my butt and thighs). I get comments like "the horse should be riding your" or "you shouldn't be riding any horse at all" or "the only horse you should be riding is a draft horse, and even then you're too heavy." I get paranoid about hurting the horse. I've been able to lose over forty pounds, but I'm still at 260. I haven't ridden my Dancer yet, she isn't back up to snuff just yet. But I can already hear those comments coming again!


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

I learned to ride on a 16hh horse when I was 7 years old (tall for my age). As I got better I rode smaller horses and ponies because they were more challenging and kids can't ride them. Now I am 5' 9" on a short day, and ride anything between 12.3 hh to 18 hh in a couple of weeks. The shape of the animal is what makes the difference. My own mare is only 16 hh and not narrow my legs barely reach 3/4 of the way down, and that is a 34" inseam. 

You'll look fine and at your size your lucky, you can ride almost anything you want!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

LOL NorthernMama, I was a bit curious there too. 16,7 hands hmm? And exactly what caused this giant mis-hap over there!


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dock said:


> I am looking to buy a 16hh quarter horse. I am 5'3" would I look funny. If you have ridden a large horse post pictures.



I don't think you would look funny at all. One of the horses I ride is 16.3 and I am 5' 3". I do look even SMALLER on his back but I always feel more secure on his back than my other horse, because there is so much room. I rode him bareback for the first time the other night and it was like riding a couch.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dusty, that is a good looking boy. I am not sure if you are aware of this or not but from the picture, it appears that your hackamore is attached to your bridle upside down. Just wanted to mention that in case you weren't aware of it.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

haha no you wouldnt look funny 

im 5'1 and i ride my 17.0h horse and i look fine on him .


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Dusty, that is a good looking boy. I am not sure if you are aware of this or not but from the picture, it appears that your hackamore is attached to your bridle upside down. Just wanted to mention that in case you weren't aware of it.


I never even LOOKED at that. I didn't tack him up that day, the guy that owns the barn did. Hmmm... Now, I'm looking at it closer. Very odd indeed. Butch didn't seem to mind & I don't use that one. Is there a reason that someone would put it on like that? I'm just wondering cuz honestly this guy knows what he's doing... I'm kinda tripped out now, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. It didn't hurt him, it just wouldn't work properly like that. There really isn't any telling why it was put on like that, maybe the guy just didn't have much experience with hackamores.


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I think you would look fine on a horse that is 16hh. It is probably better to have a horse that is slight too large than slightly too small. I'm 5'7 and I ride a horse that is 17.2. I personally quite like that size and wouldn't want to go really anything less that 16hh.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm 6' and lease a 17 hh horse. I agree with the person who said it's not the height of the horse but the barrel....I need a horse that will take up my legs. I also rode a 16.2 horse (draft/cross) who had a wide barrel that took up my legs. But I prefer a 17hh horse but a 16 something with a large barrel is also perfect for me!! Love a tall horse cause I'm tall. But, of course it's the horse that also fits whatever level you are riding at. It has to be a good fit all the way around!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think its all in how you feel. I was worried I would be too tall for Hunter, he is just over 14 hands (and growing I hope) and I am 5'6". As long as you are comfortable that's all that matters.


----------



## luvdogz (Oct 11, 2010)

i have a 14.2 and a 17 hh - i go back and forth. Small is fun and tall is elegant. They're both cool.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm 5' 9" and ride our 13.3 very sturdy POA and my 18 hd. draft cross and although when riding my draft I get the "How's the weather up there?" jokes, no one says I look funny or when my husband, 5' 11" is riding the POA, either. He has a good sized barrel and takes up your leg. As long as you feel comfortable and can get your leg at least 2/3 of the way down the barrel, you should be fine.


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

16 hands isnt big it is the smallest i own and i call her my pony, its what people feel comfortable riding and what they feel they have the best control over.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

My picture will probably be pretty close to what you would look like. I am 5'2" and about 115lbs and my horse is right at 16hh.


----------



## lcharles (Aug 24, 2010)

Im 5ft 3 and i got a 17.1 dutch warmblood...who cares!! Hes lovely and i love him! i just need a ladder to get on!! lol x


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

As has been pointed out, it depends on more than just height alone. The length of their legs, barrel size, and even your leg length.

In the end, if it's a good match for you, RIDE IT! I've leased a 16.2hh Hanoverian, and I have leased a 14.1hh pony. I looked fine on both. I'm 5'3". It's a case by case basis!

I have personally looked at heights like this, in regards to the "bigger is better" and the "average" arguments.

Not every equine below or above 14.2hhs is a pony or horse. It depends on their type. I considered my 14.1hh pony a small horse, because he was of a horse "type". Pony types above 14.2 are more rare than the "small horses" though. GENERALLY speaking, I find it like so:

14.2hh and under - Pony size
14.3hh - 15.1hh - Small horse
15.2hh - 16hh - Average
16.1hh - 17.2hh - Large Horse
17.3hh and up - Extra Large Horse

Although I believe I have found my perfect match now (if the PPE goes well), when I was still shopping around, I was looking for no smaller than 14.3hhs and no larger than 16hhs *in general*. Depending on the individual horse, the case by case thing, I would have gone higher and possibly lower.


----------



## horsegirl11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Definitely not! And thats def. better than a big person on a small horse/pony!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

mumiinek said:


> SR, Too bad too many people think that. I just have no clue what would me coming from a country where 17 hands is an average (our horses range between *16,7 and 17,7 hands*) have to do with something like that. My horse is 17 hands and nobody will consider him tall, just average. And that is not because of any "the bigger the better", that is because people are used to seeing bigger horses everywhere around.


Since there are only for inches in a hand. There's no such thing as a 16.7 or 17.7 hh horse. It would be 17.3 and 18.3 hh.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i think it shouldn't matter the size of your horse!!!
for the longest time i rode a pony that was 12.5 and im 5.8", i grew when i was 14 and then when i filled out i got too heavy for her, but i never thought i looked funny!!! now i ride a horse thats 17.5 hands... BIG difference!!! so dont care what people think!!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

tbstorm said:


> i think it shouldn't matter the size of your horse!!!
> for the longest time i rode a pony that was 12.5 and im 5.8", i grew when i was 14 and then when i filled out i got too heavy for her, but i never thought i looked funny!!! now i ride a horse thats 17.5 hands... BIG difference!!! so dont care what people think!!!


Now I'm feeling nit picky lol. Once again, there is no such thing as a 12.5 or 17.5 hand high horse. It goes like this:
(I'll just start do 12 hands)

12 hh
12.1 hh
12.2 hh
12.3 hh
13 hh

And so on.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm thinking the person who was posting X.7hhs may be using a different metric system. I don't know - are hands measured differently in different countries? I suppose I always assumed everyones "hands" were the same.

I'm willing to bet they're somehow meaning around 15.2hhs, because 17hhs is not at all an "average".


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

If you like the horse, go for it!

I throw my vote in with hating the "bigger=better" crowd. I know a lot of people with the "new-type" (as I call them) draft horses, particularly Perches, that are so big you can pretty near stand under their bellies. Something about a 17 hand horse being called small doesn't suit me. They're just too..BIG. How would you ever harness or bridle it without a ladder? If you look at all the older type draft horses, they were only 15.2-16 or so hands, and built like drafts-not giraffes. The old type drafts were built for power, and they were certainly not big. We have a team of them (one of them was sold, however) and they were only 15.2, 15.3. For me personally, a big horse gets intimidating. If I can't see over its back or easily handle it, I really don't like them. 15-15.1 is about my limit to horses I'd buy or own...but that's just me. 

And I completely agree with the whole girth/barrel size being more important than height. I rode a little pony mare once that was so sturdy and well-built that it felt like you were on a full-sized horse. My mare is small, but she's so wide and stocky that she doesn't feel it.


----------



## Kizz (Jan 14, 2011)

Dozer [friends horse] is 17 something and I look small but not silly on him! I think it depends on YOUR preferances. as long as u dont look overly large then its fine! [which somehow i no by ur height that aint the case] so if u like the horse and get along go ahead!


----------



## Flintybaby (Aug 20, 2010)

Im 5ft2 and my horse is 15.2hh and people consider him small at competitions compared to the big hunter 17+ hands we compete against! You'll look fine and as others have said who cares what others say?


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I am 5'1 and my horse is around 15.1-15.2. She feels big to me XD Even though she is small for a TB. I prefer the nice 14.2 ponies. One of my old trainers said I was to big for a 14 - 14.1 hand pony. Here he is with me beside him...










And on him










And me on a giant of a horse XD around 15.3 - 16 hands. I feel better on him than I do on my own horse.










And on my own horse..


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Cheshire said:


> My lesson horses as a kid were never any shorter than 16 hands.
> 
> Currently though, I have a 14.3 hh and a 15.2 hh. 16 hands seems gigantic to me...especially since most of the horses at my barn are below this height. I'm not used to seeing them any bigger.
> 
> ...


I'm American & not obsessed with height as your vet seems to be. Your money is just as green as someone's with a larger horse. I would get a new vet or tell him/her to shut up. When a vet is working on my horse I want them to at least pretend they like it.
I have Arabs too, I like shorter horses.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

I was at a horse show at the ex (Toronto, Ontario) and it was the draft division and i saw this mans percheron that was 19 hh! GIANT! But i think people would still even look pretty normal on him besides the fact that he is huge. 16hh is totally fine! You'll look fine! I'm 5'5 and i've been on 16.2 hh + and i've looked fine! It's just a further fall to the ground


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm 6ft and he is 14.3 or so.. barrel and general body mass makes a huge difference. My pant inseam is a 35"


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Arksly said:


> Now I'm feeling nit picky lol. Once again, there is no such thing as a 12.5 or 17.5 hand high horse. It goes like this:
> (I'll just start do 12 hands)
> 
> 12 hh
> ...


 I tried explaining that to a friend the other night, you'd have thought I wwas trying to teach calculus! Finally I said okay... a 16.2 hh horse would be what your thinking of as a 16.5 because .2 is half of a hand...I got the 'I give up' head roll. Le Sigh.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

It honestly depends on your leg length and the horse's barrel size if you are going to have problems BUT!

Admire the tall and saddle the small! That's what the Spaniards used to say! Small horses can carry a lot more weight than larger horses, they often don't require grain or special feeding, or shoes. I can not stand the American obsession of bigger is better!

Here are three fantastic articles on horse height:

The Horse | Beasts of Burden
A Horse, Of Course - Big Isn't Better by Don Blazer
Philosophy


----------



## StarlightGenesis (Dec 9, 2010)

No, go for it! Short people look good on tall horses, what looks "funny" is tall people on short horses!


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

I am 5'3 and I used to ride my sisters horse who is 15.3 hh and I don't think I looked too big on him. Is the horse big boned? That could also effect how you look on him, but for the most part I'd say you'd probably look fine. 
Here is me on Sailor: Sailor | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 
I don't think I look to small for him


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

You would not look funny on a 16hh or even taller horse. I have seen many children mounted on 15hh and even taller horses. Some recognized shows have a Lead Line class for children.


----------

